# Audi A7 Sidepocket Enclosure



## UngaroCD (Jan 11, 2010)

This is another build from the last couple months. This guy was looking for a little more bass than the Bose sub offered.

I thought this car was just pretty, so I took a few shots:

















And this is what we did for him: 
(I'm not sure if narration is really necessary, so if you have questions I'd be happy to oblige.)


----------



## XKWISIT1 (Apr 2, 2009)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

OH man! Love the detail!!


----------



## oldturd (Oct 31, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

No words are needed, I just need sometime alone with these photos.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (May 31, 2008)

Beautiful work.


----------



## KyngHype (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice work! What amp is he using? Location of amp?


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Excellent work! What's the volume of that box?


----------



## UngaroCD (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks guys! 

The enclosure was 0.6cuft and tuned to 38hz if I remember right. (This was a month or so ago.)

The amp was mounted with the factory amplifier on the driver's side. My installer Greenwood did a great job hiding the Phoenix Gold SD300 and the Audio Control LC2i in that spot.


----------



## Alipor (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow, Great work!


----------



## SpecV (Mar 26, 2009)

_Pretty???_ I think that is a great understatement. You did the car great justice, amazing attention to detail.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

I see that you are in Texas, and not that far. Do you ever compete?


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Excellent job and cool car...I guess I don't keep up as much as I used to, I haven't even heard of an A7. Is it some kind of CUV or is it really a hatchback car? Audis makes some great looking cars...under warranty lol


----------



## UngaroCD (Jan 11, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> I see that you are in Texas, and not that far. Do you ever compete?


Yes, we are in Plano, a Northern suburb of Dallas. We have not competed in the past, but I'd like to change that in the next few years. 

Yes, this car is technically a hatchback, but you'd never think so. It looks awesome IMHO. If I had the kind of money it took to have one, it would be very close to the top of my list. The interior was amazing.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

It's a great looking car for sure, I always wanted a little A4 Turbo but was always worried about their rep for electronic and other out of warranty repairs!

I don't remember how far Plano is from DFW (I'm from College Station originally) but working on vehicles like that, word of mouth should bring some very nicely loaded customers over time!


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Plano is not far north of Dallas. I grew up in North Dallas/Richardson and Plano is the next suburb north. I am out by the TMS and would like to know if you have a shop I could come and check out?

Jon


----------



## UngaroCD (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah, our shop is at the sw corner of parker and 75. There's a map on our website.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

UngaroCD said:


> Yes, we are in Plano, a Northern suburb of Dallas. We have not competed in the past, but I'd like to change that in the next few years.
> 
> Yes, this car is technically a hatchback, but you'd never think so. It looks awesome IMHO. If I had the kind of money it took to have one, it would be very close to the top of my list. The interior was amazing.


Thats awesome man! I arrange a few meets and stuff in Texas every year, hope to see you a the next one. Here was our last one...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/[email protected]

And there are meca events in Denison and Sherman which is reallly close to you... We will be in contact  Very happy to hear there are more sq interests in Texas!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Fantastic work as usual Dan!!!!


----------



## boosted2.7 (Aug 14, 2012)

That is beautiful, great job!


----------



## sstrong42 (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh man, looking at these photos make me so happy I decided to have Soundscape do my install. I certainly wouldn't be opposed to Dan posting pics. =P


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

wow...very nice looking install...almost like factory.


----------



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm about to do something similar in my car--had a few questions that hopefully you're around and are willing to answer!

could tell me where you tapped the LOC in this car (which wires) --i know you used an lc2i but assume you had to pull L/R +/- from somewhere back there? 

did you pull the remote switch from one of the fuses on that side--or did you pull it from the same harness/area?

Did you tap the power for the amp off the battery terminal--or again in the same harness (looks like its all from the same area). I'm going to be adding a JL 500/1 - so I'm going to need to pull power at the battery and ground it somewhere. 

any help would be appreciated. I've tried finding a wire diagram / harness diagram for these cars but im coming up empty.


----------



## Hugg727 (Sep 17, 2009)

bardo said:


> I'm about to do something similar in my car--had a few questions that hopefully you're around and are willing to answer!
> 
> could tell me where you tapped the LOC in this car (which wires) --i know you used an lc2i but assume you had to pull L/R +/- from somewhere back there?
> 
> ...


Did you ever get the answers on this? Looking to do this project in the near future.

Thanks


----------



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

I tapped the stock sub wires - and grounded to the same point the battery was grounded on.


----------



## Hugg727 (Sep 17, 2009)

bardo said:


> I tapped the stock sub wires - and grounded to the same point the battery was grounded on.


The L/R +/- are labeled coming out of the stock amp? or is it part of a connector?

Thanks


----------



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

there's a place where the stock sub is connected (bose anyway), i used that harness that it plugged into when I pulled it out for the amp lead.

I didn't want to mess with the stock amp--there's an asston of wires there and no they're not labeled.


----------



## blackalak (Apr 9, 2015)

bardo said:


> there's a place where the stock sub is connected (bose anyway), i used that harness that it plugged into when I pulled it out for the amp lead.
> 
> I didn't want to mess with the stock amp--there's an asston of wires there and no they're not labeled.


Are you able to get a picture of these wires you used by any chance??


----------



## quattrorocket (5 mo ago)

Did you keep the mold for this and are you willing to sell just the box ?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

^^^The OP hasn't been here since 2014...this thread is a few years old.


----------

